# 1968 schwinn, but what model?



## neg (May 25, 2014)

Hi, I bought this schwinn the other day for 37 dollars. I repainted a few things white on it and I think it turned out pretty good. They were selling it as a 1978 schwinn, but when I researched the serial number and it turned out to be a 1968.  The bike doesn't say anywhere on it what model it is and I know the fender is not original. The serial number is CD22030. Can anybody identify the model for me?


----------



## jpromo (May 25, 2014)

All the middleweight frames were relatively the same other than tank tabs, caliper mounts, yadaya. I think the only three middleweights offered in '68 were a Panther, Typhoon and Heavy duti. Panther is out, so it was likely a Typhoon since the spokes are standard. Guard is a few years older.


----------



## GTs58 (May 25, 2014)

jpromo said:


> All the middleweight frames were relatively the same other than tank tabs, caliper mounts, yadaya. I think the only three middleweights offered in '68 were a Panther, Typhoon and Heavy duti. Panther is out, so it was likely a Typhoon since the spokes are standard. Guard is a few years older.




I will back up that ID.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 25, 2014)

As Jpromo said that style chainguard was not used on any middleweights in 68.  Typhoons did not have the fork cap so more questions.


----------



## neg (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Soon it'll have a white banana seat and some 11" ape hanger handle bars.


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2014)

neg said:


> Thanks for the info. Soon it'll have a white banana seat and some 11" ape hanger handle bars.




And definitely install a custom chainguard decal of your choice.


----------



## neg (May 26, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> And definitely install a custom chainguard decal of your choice.




Is ebay the cheapest place to get decals or is there a better place?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 26, 2014)

*Alex..model identification for $500 please*

Oh the mystery of the Heavy Duti chain guards....I'm gonna say your bike is a 68 Heavy Duti.  I have had two 68 HDs with that same chain guard now.  If you look at various consumer catalogs from 67-70 the HD chainguards styles are all over the place.  Both of my 68 HDs have that style rear fender set up for caliper brakes too.  Also your bike has a forged stem and 7884 bars...both HD standards...typhoon has neither.  Looks like an HD with spindly wheels.


----------



## Overhauler (May 27, 2014)

It's just a 68 mutt


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 27, 2014)

On the decal question Memory Lane 419 832 3040  has a ton of decals. If you need anything else there is a good chance they may have it too.


----------



## neg (May 27, 2014)

When I bought the bike, they gave me a modern fender kit that didn't fit the bike. The rear fender is actually the front fender from the kit. This morning I cut down the rear fender from the kit and modified it to fit on the front. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Greg M. (May 27, 2014)

*Agreed*



Pantmaker said:


> Oh the mystery of the Heavy Duti chain guards....I'm gonna say your bike is a 68 Heavy Duti.  I have had two 68 HDs with that same chain guard now.  If you look at various consumer catalogs from 67-70 the HD chainguards styles are all over the place.  Both of my 68 HDs have that style rear fender set up for caliper brakes too.  Also your bike has a forged stem and 7884 bars...both HD standards...typhoon has neither.  Looks like an HD with spindly wheels.




I agree. Most likely a Heavy Duti. I also had a 68 HD with that same guard and everybody thought it was wrong.

Do you have a before picture? 


Greg M.


----------



## neg (May 29, 2014)

I didn't take any pictures before I painted it... wish I did. I made this other piece for it yesterday and I'm undecided if I wanna keep it there or not. It's held on for black zipties for now, but that's only temporary. What do you guys think? Good or bad?





Edit: Actually, the seat, sissy bar, and ape hangers came in! n_n


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 2, 2014)

I like that filler piece. What did you make it from? More pics of that please.


----------



## neg (Jun 2, 2014)

I just cut it from some sheet metal with tinsnips and painted it. Only took about a half hour in total.


----------

